# Harman audio curve and Equalisation?



## EleanorWyatt (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi,

I want to try to EQ my HT by myself with some external devices to obtain an Harman like curve instead of using Audyssey MultEQ XT in my Integra DTC 9.8.

My home theater consist of an Integra DTC 9.8 sending his processing to 3 Crown CTS 600 feeding 5 Martin Audio Effect 5 and the LFE to a Behringer BFD1124DSP then to a Martin Logan Abyss.

So my LFE is equalized.

I thought about using the graphic EQ in my Integra but I keep reading that the Graphic EQs do not do the job and that we should use PEQ.

So I read about BSS Blu products... they are too expensive for me. But maybe that an old BSS SW9088 could do the trick. Are 12 bands per channel PEQ is enough to EQ from 80 to 20k?

If so, do you know which filters are apply to obtain an Harman curve?

Thanks!


----------



## GPM (Jan 14, 2007)

Greets!

REW file: Harman house curve


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

EleanorWyatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to try to EQ my HT by myself with some external devices to obtain an Harman like curve instead of using Audyssey MultEQ XT in my Integra DTC 9.8.


The MiniDSP DDRC-88a is a stand-alone device that is inserted between your AVR and the power amps. It supports Dirac Live 3.0, arguably the best automated room correction available today. And one of its strengths is being able to tailor your response by applying custom target curves, like the Harman custom targets with bass boost. The 88a is a wonderful product and, if your budget would allow it, it deserves serious consideration.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

EleanorWyatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to try to EQ my HT by myself with some external devices to obtain an Harman like curve instead of using Audyssey MultEQ XT in my Integra DTC 9.8.
> 
> ...


Welcome. The good news is this is super simple to get close — but requires some budget -- by replacing your integra with a avr that has a more recent version of Audyssey, where you can use the Audyssey app, which lets you do a custom curve.


----------



## AustinJerry (Apr 2, 2010)

nathan_h said:


> Welcome. The good news is this is super simple to get close — but requires some budget -- by replacing your integra with a avr that has a more recent version of Audyssey, where you can use the Audyssey app, which lets you do a custom curve.


True, but if the AVR is being replaced, the OP should also consider a processor that supports Dirac Live. While I agree that the Audyssey app offers more functionality, it still falls short of the capabilities of the Dirac Live custom target capabilities. Add to this the new Dirac Live Bass Control, it is well worth considering.


----------



## nathan_h (Feb 19, 2009)

AustinJerry said:


> True, but if the AVR is being replaced, the OP should also consider a processor that supports Dirac Live. While I agree that the Audyssey app offers more functionality, it still falls short of the capabilities of the Dirac Live custom target capabilities. Add to this the new Dirac Live Bass Control, it is well worth considering.


I agree yes for customization in particular Dirac is superior. Depends a bit on budget. On the used market he could probably get a modern AVR with pre-outs and Audyssey compatible with the App for under $500 usd. Dirac probably triples that price but if that is within the budget it’s a great choice.


----------

